# poofy hair



## elave

me gustaría preguntar cómo traduciriais "poofy hair." contexto: señora mayor, que viste un chandal aterciopelado y tiene todas las pintas de ser superhortera. 

mil gracias.


----------



## KateNicole

Creo que se escribe "poufy" y yo lo intrepreto como "esponjado." Saludos


----------



## Tape2Tape

En Inglaterra _*poof* = maricón_ 
(disculpas a los foreros gays, ¡pero es lo que hay!)

_Poofy hair_ supongo será el pelo como lo llevará un homosexual con mucha pluma.. ¿quizás como el pianista de Parada? O a lo mejor quiere decir un estilo super kitsch (o superhortera como lo has dicho).. ¿un permanente de color rosa o morado quizás?

Aunque a lo mejor si el autor no es británico podría tener otro sentido..


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿No será "puffy hair", pelo "esponjado", pelo como algodón de azúcar?


----------



## KateNicole

Tape2Tape, 
I sincerely doubt that the above has anything to do with homosexuals.  Poufy, or "poofy" or "puffy" hair is just hair that has a lot of, or perhaps too much volume.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Ah well.. you live and learn.. 
I was surprised when an American didn't believe a fag was a cigarette..


----------



## KateNicole

It's OK............I'll confess I had no idea a fag was a cigarette, either.


----------



## Sofia29

Yo le diría pelo inflado.


----------



## se16teddy

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Tape2Tape,
> I sincerely doubt that the above has anything to do with homosexuals. Poufy, or "poofy" or "puffy" hair is just hair that has a lot of, or perhaps too much volume.


 
To a British ear, 'poofy hair - particularly if spelt poofy rather than puffy - invariably means a hair style associated with a poof i.e. a homosexual or foppish man. Now what kind of hair style you associate with a homosexual or fop will vary from one person to another. Some might say that poofy hair was hair exhibiting excessive concern about one's personal appearance or undue attention to fashion, or maybe seeming a little too feminine - such as a mullet, or perm, or long hair down to the shoulders.  In fact the great majority of us poofs in England wear short or zero hair (on our heads anyway), not doubt in response to the stereotype.


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

LOL. I thought FAG was a derogatory word to call someone who's homosexual. Cool info in this forum.
Take care!


----------



## scotu

^^Galatea^^ said:
			
		

> LOL. I thought FAG was a derogatory word to call someone who's homosexual. Cool info in this forum.
> Take care!


You are right! "fag" is a vulgar word. "fag = cigarette" is rarely used, especially since the word has it's derogatory conotation. Tape2tape could have also pointed out that a "faggot" is a bundle of sticks.


----------



## Moritzchen

Like years and years ago (in the 60's) that big hair women wore (by the way still very much in among coffee shop waitresses in some parts of this country) was called "pelo batido".


----------



## loladamore

think Liberace. Then you get poofy and bouffant


----------



## moirag

"Fag" as a slang word for cigarette is used a lot in Britain ( "Giz a fag, will you?), though you might sometimes get a titter - which is a sign of a dirty mind, scotu. Since smoking cigarettes is nowadays considered more taboo than homosexuality, I´m not quite sure which meaning is considered vulgar..... the tobacco one, I think. My immediate reaction to this post was "poofy"= homosexual, and it´s interesting to see what it really means  i. e. puffy  - though I´ve never heard that adjective used about hair - ( the American answers make more sense), which I never would have thought of.


----------



## elave

thanks for the great suggestions here. actually i think he is using "poofy" on purpose. first of all, he is an american author, not a brit. secondly, i do think he is using "poofy" rather sarcastically. he is describing an 80 year-old lady (!!!!) who is a member of a rock band and wears rather tacky clothes... (i mean the lady wears velour clothes and a sex pistols t-shirt!), so it kind of makes sense from a literary point of view to use "poofy" when referring refer to the lady´s hairstyle. i do think it is meant to shock the reader. 

me gusta la comparación con el pianista de parada  curiosamente es la imagen que a mí me sugería la descripción, una cosa así como muy hortera, no sé, como tacky de la muerte


----------



## scotu

moirag said:
			
		

> "Fag" as a slang word for cigarette is used a lot in Britain ( "Giz a fag, will you?),


 
Someone ought to do a thread on word differences in BE and AE. I get titters from Brits when I say "suspenders" or "fanny," words which have a completely innocent meaning for us Yanks but are titillating or worse for the Brits..


----------



## moirag

Scotu, I´m pretty sure there are lots of those... I´ve read bits of some, but I´m sure you´re better at looking for that type of thing than I am. Yeh, they´re interesting. In general, we Brits know a lot more more of your lingo than you of ours, for obvious reasons.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Pelo batido*, *pelo esponjado* and *pelo inflado* are all possible translations for poufy/puffy hair, which is big hair, like a bouffant.

The rest of you who are interested in homosexuals and cigarettes, go to English Only and look at threads like these: 
AE/BE distinctions, 
quite: BE/AE, 
BE/AE pronunciation, 
AE/BE spellings

Saludos.


----------



## Tape2Tape

scotu said:
			
		

> You are right! "fag" is a vulgar word. "fag = cigarette" is rarely used, especially since the word has it's derogatory conotation. Tape2tape could have also pointed out that a "faggot" is a bundle of sticks.


 
*Fag *can have other meanings (in British English anyway)... 

*Working late on Fridays is a real fag *(parecido a "drag")
_Trabajar los viernes - ¡vaya rollo!_

*Simpkins was Royston-Jones' fag*
_Simpkins era el "esclavo" de Royston-Jones_

(en los _'boys public schools'_ de antaño_ -_ internados esclusivos y caros como Eton o Harrow - los alumnos mayores solían elegir un pobre creatura más joven para cumplir con ciertos exigencias no-academicas, muchas veces exigencias sexuales. ¿Quizás será el origen del uso _fag_ para homosexual? 
Para más información ver aquí (no hay fotos, así que no os preocupeís).. 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/mrchips/tg_setting.html#footnote

¡Y *faggot*, sobre todo en el norte de Inglaterra es algo para comer!

http://web.archive.org/web/20030924170148/http://www.mrbrainsfaggots.com/

Si sé esto de el _bundle of sticks_.. de allí viene _fasces_ ( sé latín  ) y luego _fascist/fascista_, no?

Ay .. la aventura del saber..


----------



## Tape2Tape

-- (bit deleted as I just saw elave's last post!) --

Translating is such a fag sometimes...


----------



## Alundra

elave said:
			
		

> me gustaría preguntar cómo traduciriais "poofy hair." contexto: señora mayor, que viste un chandal aterciopelado y tiene todas las pintas de ser superhortera.
> 
> mil gracias.


 
Hola elave,

A todas las buenas sugerencias que te han dado, me gustaría añadir otra:

Pelo cardado.

Es el típico peinado ahuecado de una señora mayor superhortera con chandal.

Alundra.


----------



## elave

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> (en los _'boys public schools'_ de antaño_ -_ internados esclusivos y caros como Eton o Harrow - los alumnos mayores solían elegir un pobre creatura más joven para cumplir con ciertos exigencias no-academicas, muchas veces exigencias sexuales. ¿Quizás será el origen del uso _fag_ para homosexual?


Yo tenía entendido que "fag" como homosexual tiene que ver con la etimología de la palabra "faggot". "Faggot" (que si no me equivoco viene del francés) es también el haz de leña (los palitos y tal) que se ponía en las hogeras para quemar al personal. De ahí la identificación con "deviant" y con la homosexualidad. ¿Por qué sólo masculina? Porque (y esto es especulación mía, que soy historiadora) las diversas inquisiciones quemaron mayoritariamente hombres homosexuales: el lesbianismo prácticamente no se "detectaba" ni en consecuencia se castigaba. 

(Este foro es genial, por cierto). Mil gracias
Ave


----------



## elave

Alundra said:
			
		

> Hola elave,
> 
> A todas las buenas sugerencias que te han dado, me gustaría añadir otra:
> 
> Pelo cardado.
> 
> Es el típico peinado ahuecado de una señora mayor superhortera con chandal.
> 
> Alundra.



¡Exacto! Mil gracias Alundra. Creo que terminaré poniendo esto.... aunque se pierda el sentido irónico que le quiere dar el autor (pero ya me parecía muy fuerte poner "con el pelo a lo pianista de Parada." 

Ave


----------



## loladamore

elave said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué sólo masculina? Porque (y esto es especulación mía, que soy historiadora) las diversas inquisiciones quemaron mayoritariamente hombres homosexuales: el lesbianismo prácticamente no se "detectaba" ni en consecuencia se castigaba.


 
quemaban a las lesbianas por 'brujas' - mújeres que vivían solas, tenían gatos, se desnudaban y bailaban en los bosques con otras mújeres... ¿le sigo?

y creo que ya nos desviamos bastante del cabello esponjado/pelo cardado, pero efectivamente son geniales los foros


----------



## Tibelia

Hello,
I was wondering if poofy hair had to do with "gay" or "cigarettes", but actually in the context you referred it means hair with volume. Think "Dolly Parton" and that would be the right image.


----------



## diegodbs

El tema es "poofy hair".

Si se desea discutir del origen de fag/faggot, sus connotaciones, significados, variantes, o el origen de la palabra, y sus posibles significados en inglés británico o estadounidense, sugiero que abran ese tema de consulta en "Sólo inglés" por dos razones:

- No parece un tema muy adecuado para Vocabulario General (Inglés-Español), sino muy relacionado con el uso específico de la lengua inglesa.

- Es un tema completamente off-topic aquí.

Si no hay más aportaciones que ayuden a saber el significado de "poofy hair" habrá que cerrar el hilo.

Diego.
Moderador.


----------



## elave

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El tema es "poofy hair".
> 
> Si se desea discutir del origen de fag/faggot, sus connotaciones, significados, variantes, o el origen de la palabra, y sus posibles significados en inglés británico o estadounidense, sugiero que abran ese tema de consulta en "Sólo inglés" por dos razones:
> 
> - No parece un tema muy adecuado para Vocabulario General (Inglés-Español), sino muy relacionado con el uso específico de la lengua inglesa.
> 
> - Es un tema completamente off-topic aquí.
> 
> Si no hay más aportaciones que ayuden a saber el significado de "poofy hair" habrá que cerrar el hilo.
> 
> Diego.
> Moderador.



Con todos mis respetos y puesto que yo fui la persona que inició el debate, me parece absolutamente irrespetuoso con los contertulios interrumpir un debate en el que se están tocando cuestiones que, al menos para mí, sí estásn relacionadas (por si no se ha leído con atención, "poofy" sí está relacionado con el término" fag" en el contexto en el que yo estoy traduciendo, es más: las aportaciones me han ayudado enormemente a comprender mejor el sentido del texto que tengo entre manos). Naturalmente, siempre hay personas a las que les resultará incómoda la discusión de ciertos términos digamos "sensibles" a sus buenas costumbres. Sintiéndolo mucho, la moderación me ha parecido fuera de lugar. 

Lástima que enseguida salten las alarmas cuando de discutir estas cuestiones se trata. ¿O es que l@s homosexuales tampoco tenemos espacio en la sección de "vocabulario general"? 

Un cordial (y sincero) saludo
Ave


----------



## belén

elave said:
			
		

> Con todos mis respetos y puesto que yo fui la persona que inició el debate, me parece absolutamente irrespetuoso con los contertulios interrumpir un debate en el que se están tocando cuestiones que, al menos para mí, sí estásn relacionadas (por si no se ha leído con atención, "poofy" sí está relacionado con el término" fag" en el contexto en el que yo estoy traduciendo, es más: las aportaciones me han ayudado enormemente a comprender mejor el sentido del texto que tengo entre manos). Naturalmente, siempre hay personas a las que les resultará incómoda la discusión de ciertos términos digamos "sensibles" a sus buenas costumbres. Sintiéndolo mucho, la moderación me ha parecido fuera de lugar.
> 
> Lástima que enseguida salten las alarmas cuando de discutir estas cuestiones se trata. ¿O es que l@s homosexuales tampoco tenemos espacio en la sección de "vocabulario general"?
> 
> Un cordial (y sincero) saludo
> Ave



Creo que es muy fácil entender la intervención de Diego, quien se rige por estas reglas del foro:



> Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in.
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.
> Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.



No estamos hablando de la orientación sexual de nadie, sino de que el foro se rige por temas separados por hilos, no creo que valga la pena buscarle más pies al gato.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## danabaires

Poofy hair means CABELLO VOLUMINOSO


----------



## diegodbs

> me parece absolutamente irrespetuoso con los contertulios interrumpir un debate


No he interrumpido ningún debate, he intervenido en él para recordar las reglas del foro. Interrumpir el debate habría sido cerrar el debate.




> las aportaciones me han ayudado enormemente a comprender mejor el sentido del texto que tengo entre manos.


 
Perfecto y es lo que todos pretendemos. Por eso, y para ampliar el significado de la palabra fag/faggot, sugerí:




> Si se desea discutir del origen de fag/faggot, sus connotaciones, significados, variantes, o el origen de la palabra, y sus posibles significados en inglés británico o estadounidense, sugiero que abran ese tema de consulta en "Sólo inglés"


 



> Naturalmente, siempre hay personas a las que les resultará incómoda la discusión de ciertos términos digamos "sensibles" a sus buenas costumbres.


 

Cierto, siempre será así y para mí no es censurable. Este moderador aún no ha llegado a descubrir cuáles son los temas que hieren sus (del moderador) buenas costumbres. Aún no sabe cuáles son sus buenas costumbres.



> Lástima que enseguida salten las alarmas cuando de discutir estas cuestiones se trata. ¿O es que l@s homosexuales tampoco tenemos espacio en la sección de "vocabulario general"?


 
Las alarmas en el equipo de moderadores saltan por las siguientes razones:



> Please keep your language clean and decent. This includes personal inflammatory language as well as obscenities. Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread. Slanderous, defamatory, obscene, indecent, lewd, pornographic, violent, abusive, insulting, threatening and harassing comments are not tolerated. Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms. Nicknames and signatures that we feel are inflammatory, vulgar, promotional, or rude will be removed. Always be respectful of other users, the system, and the moderators. We put the system online in good faith. Please use it in good faith. Flaming: flaming or personal attacks are not allowed or tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, start a personal attack, or engage in hate speech, they will be barred from all further discussions. Personal attacks on other members will be removed. Any post that disparages, denigrates, or degrades groups of people, cultures or nations may be deleted if it is not strictly and clearly related to the topic in the title of the thread. Any offensive remarks may, at the discretion of the moderators, be removed. The rules of common courtesy and decency shall be applied at all times. Since this is interactive, and everyone who participates in WordReference.com is "in it together", please treat others the way you wish to be treated. One way to guard against misunderstandings is to read over your response before you post it. This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendettas. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies. Do not post personal data such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc.. This will avoid spam and enhance privacy. Where appropriate, you can put some of this in your personal profile. Personal exposure. Anyone posting another member’s personal details or web site details without permission will be banned. Email or PM excerpts of ANY type or length are not allowed on WordReference.


 
La orientación sexual de las personas, sus hábitos alimenticios, o sus gustos musicales no disparan las alarmas de nadie.

Las personas tienen espacio en cualquier seción en la que quieran preguntar, intervenir, contribuir, disentir, aportar o no intervenir.

Discutir del calentamiento global o del efecto invernadero no parece ser muy apropiado en la sección de Gramática. Pedir ayuda en una traducción del árabe al inglés tampoco parece tener cabida en el foro de Alemán.

Cuando escribí "habrá que cerrar el hilo" me equivoqué, por lo cual pido disculpas. Tendría que haber dicho "se abrirá un nuevo tema de discusión sobre fag/faggot en Sólo Inglés"

Diego (moderador)


----------



## elave

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Cuando escribí "habrá que cerrar el hilo" me equivoqué, por lo cual pido disculpas. Tendría que haber dicho "se abrirá un nuevo tema de discusión sobre fag/faggot en Sólo Inglés"
> 
> Diego (moderador)



Gracias por la aclaración. Perfectamente entendido , si bien el tono inicial daba pie a la malinterpretación. 

Saludos cordiales...
ave


----------



## divina

El "poofy hair" también puede referirse a cabello que es como un afro.


----------



## lac616

En EE.UU...
1. fag/ faggot=homosexual, muy peyorativo, insulto, cruel (y un poco antiguo) [solamente veríais la palabra "faggot" para indicar palos en literatura antigua]
2. [hair]= pelo grande, alto, rizado, crespo, seco, etc.  En EE.UU no tiene nada que ver con homosexualidad.
3. drag puede significar un rollo [una lata] o una inhalación de un cigarrilo, por ejemplo, "Hey can I have a drag? [of your cigarette?] or I took a drag [on my cigarette. ["of" y "on" se usa los dos]. Curiosamente, to dress in drag [or to be drag o solamente "in drag" significa cuando una persona lleva ropa del sexo diferente del suyo, una mujer que lleva la ropa de un hombre o un hombre que lleva la ropa de una mujer. Cigarillos, homosexualidad y pelo.... las frases coloquiales y regionales es un tema interesantisimo.  Espero que yo haya ayudado el tema y que no lo haya hecho más complicado que está ya.


----------

